# Southern California Turkey Tuneup



## Tundra (Mar 4, 2006)

Event report from this years Turkey tuneup. This year a woman archer won the archery turkey shoot. This is a great event for those in southern California.

http://www.guideoutpost.com/Turkey_Tuneup.html


----------

